# 1 Password et Safari 5 ?



## bertol65 (8 Juin 2010)

Je viens de télécharger Safari 5 mais je n'ai plus 1 Password dans la barre d'outils.
Comment faire pour le réintégrer à Safari ? J'étais avant sur safari 4.
Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2010)

Safari 5 ? T'es un rapide !
Je crois qu'il fallait rester sous Safari 4 et patienter encore un peu&#8230;


---Edit,
Dans les commentaires j'ai trouvé ça :

_@ Hellix06
il suffit de faire la mise à jour de 1 Password qui supporte désormais Safari 5 
"Changes for version 3.2.1 (build #30653)
This update enables support for Safari 5."_

A tester&#8230; (ça recroise avec ce que vient de dire Aliboron)


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juin 2010)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger Safari 5 mais je n'ai plus 1 Password dans la barre d'outils.
> Comment faire pour le réintégrer à Safari ? J'étais avant sur safari 4.
> Merci.


En général, lors de la sortie d'une nouvelle version d'une application, il faut souvent attendre quelque temps pour que les petits additifs soient mis à jour pour être compatibles. Il en va ainsi de 1Password, de Saft, et quelques autres...

Le mieux est certainement de consulter le site de l'éditeur régulièrement pour y voir apparaître une version mise à jour d'ici quelque temps. En attendant, tu vas devoir te passer de 1Password ou revenir à Safari 4.


*Note du modo : *mais le "mieux du mieux", bertol65, c'est de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" *AVANT* d'ouvrir dans Applications, un topic qui n'a rien à y faire ! 

On déménage !


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (8 Juin 2010)

Il y a deja une MAJ pour Safari 1 pour 1 Password


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juin 2010)

Très juste, ça y est, voir le message tout beau tout chaud sur leur blog...


----------



## ludol88 (8 Juin 2010)

Le site MacOSXHints.com donne une solution.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20100608000151684

Cdlt


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juin 2010)

ludol88 a dit:


> Le site MacOSXHints.com donne une solution.
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20100608000151684


... plus exactement un contournement pour ceux qui utilisent toujours la version 2 de 1Password et ne peuvent ou ne veulent pas passer à la version 3...


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Bon je ne vais pas ouvrir un fil pour mon minuscule problème mais là...
J'ai fait trop rapidement la mise à jour pour Safari 5... et depuis l'application ne se lance même plus! L'icône sautille gentiment et c'est tout.
Existe-t-il une procédure pour revenir à l'ancienne version de Safari que j'affectionne tout particulièrement puisqu'elle fonctionne parfaitement.  

Merci!
Je suis sous Léopard.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon je ne vais pas ouvrir un fil pour mon minuscule problème mais là...


Pourquoi "squatter" alors un fil qui traite de 1Password alors qu'il y en a déjà un bon paquet qui parlent des soucis avec Safari 5 (par exemple celui-ci) ?

_Pour revenir à l'ancienne version, tu as essayé Time Machine ?_


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Oh j'ai fait le tour des fils...ici par exemple! 
Non je n'ai pas Time Machine!

Pour la résolution du problème voir *ici.*

Fin du squatt, vous pouvez reprendre votre activité normale!


----------

